# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Nhận làm cuống vé máy bay - thẻ boarding Pass giá rẻ bất ngờ

## ksgiare

*Nhận Làm Cuống Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ*

*Chuyên Làm Cuống Vé Máy Bay trong nước & quốc tế với tất cả các hãng Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar, Vietjet Air...)*

Bạn đi máy bay nhưng không may làm mất *cuống vé*Bạn muốn nâng hạng giá vé máy bayBạn muốn có *cuống vé máy bay* như ý
Liên hệ: 

*Email: cuongvemb@gmail.com* 
*Yahoo: vnbays*

*GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI CHỈ : 100.000 VNĐ/CHIỀU, KHỨ HỒI GIÁ: 200.000 VNĐ

ĐẶC BIỆT SẼ CÓ GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHO CƠ QUAN, CÁ NHÂN ĐẶT VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU*

*Nhanh gọn - Đơn giản - Chu đáo*
*Địa chỉ:* Đống Đa - Hà Nội, gần Đài truyền hình Hà Nội

_Cuống Vietnam Airline -_ _Vietjet Air - Jetstar: hạng vé phổ thông (M)
Cuống vé hãng nước ngoài: Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất_
_Cuống vé hạng thương gia liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất._ 

_Toàn Quốc nhé các bạn: ở nơi khác Hà Nội mọi thứ sẽ được chuyển phát nhanh - thanh toán bằng chuyển khoản - quá dễ, quá đơn giản._ 

_Một số hình ảnh về các loại cuống vé:_

----------


## ksgiare

Up top cho a e ủng hộ phát

----------


## duc1103hp

quá đắt
mình làm booarding pass chỉ với 50k/chiều.sđt 0978371078

----------


## ksgiare

*         Cuống Vietnam Airline   -    Vietjet Air - Jetstar  : hạng vé phổ thông (M)       
      Cuống vé hãng nước ngoài: Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất       
       Cuống vé hạng thương gia liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất.         
         Toàn Quốc nhé các bạn: ở nơi khác Hà Nội mọi thứ sẽ được chuyển phát  nhanh - thanh toán bằng chuyển khoản - quá dễ, quá đơn giản.  
        *  

http://lamcuongvemaybay.blogtiengviet.net/

----------

